# Que mosfet IRF escoger para el control de un motor DC?



## jeffmarti (Mar 31, 2008)

hola alguien podria informaciónrmarme acerca de los MOSFET de la serie IRF..tengo que hacer el control de un motor DC pequeño con estos mosfet pero hay demasiados... asi que agradeceria cualquier ayuda.. gracias


----------



## puchito_cz (Abr 4, 2008)

con los datos del motor puedes seleccionar el MOSFET mas adecuado... solo tienes que obtener la ficha tecnica de los que tengas y en dependencia del criterio de diseño que seguiras para el control podras elegir..


----------



## Hector Javier Rios (Jun 2, 2008)

si es un motor pequeño cualquier mosfet encapsulado to220 maneja la corriente necesaria para controlar tu motor entonces ve a la fija


----------

